# Would this work?



## mfreel (Jun 13, 2014)

Thinking about how to add some different flavors to bacon during the curing stage.

I like to dry rub bacon rather than brine it.  I'm wondering if I added pickling spice to the rub, would it infuse a kind of corned beef flavor to a pork belly.

Am I nuts?


----------



## daveomak (Jun 13, 2014)

Yep, it would....  wouldn't have the beef flavor....  but you knew that.....    You could try Montreal for pork, if you liked that seasoning....  or Chinese BBQ pork seasoning if you liked that....  

I've tried a few BUT....  when I look at bacon on my plate, if it don't taste like the bacon I've grown to love, something is wrong with the flavor...  I have reverted back to plain old bacon with a little maple flavor smoked with hickory......   Old fashioned bacon I grew up with....  

Kind of a warm and all fuzzy feeling when I eat it....  but that's just me.... an old geezer set in his ways.....


----------

